# Forum > MMO > Tree of Savior Exploits|Hacks > [Bot] ToS bot development

## Danubis

Hello everyone,

I'm trying to develop a memory based bot for ToS. I don't have problem with programming, but I'm a newbie with reverse engineering. Currently, I'm learning RE from lena's tutorial. But I got stuck on finding memory addresses of attribute I need. 

I hope anyone interested inToS bot can work with me to solve this puzzle. Any help or suggestion will be appreciated.

thx  :Smile:

----------


## xsup

Hi, I would love to learn and help, can you point me some directions to learn?

----------

